# FRA new makings?



## Guest (Oct 20, 2008)

*Does any one have diagrams of all the cars that get the new FRA markings? Those are the reflective markings that have popped up here since I can not remember.*
*I know there has to be guide lines or diagrams for this but I am stuck.*

*Toad*


----------



## pfdx (Jan 2, 2008)

Look on the FRA website:

www.fra.dot.gov

Hunt around a bit and you should find links to part 49 (transportation) and a search engine to locate the actual regulation.

Paul


----------



## Dougald (Jan 2, 2008)

I do not have diagrams but are these the markings you refer to:

http://www.onrgallery.com/picoftheday/picarchive23.html

Regards ... Doug


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

*Well if they are there, there in deep.*
*Toad*


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

Toad, 

I don't have the specs handy, but I can offer my own observations... 

The markings seem to me self-adhesive reflective tape which is made in pre-cut sections. The ends of the cars are marked with a double section, either length or width (both seem acceptable), and there is a single segment every 10 feet or so. It seems that the segments can be positioned either horivontally or vertically, but I cannot recall seeing any that were a mixture of the two. 

The purpose of these markings it to protect idiot drivers who don't know that they should not overdrive their headlights at night. There were a number of accidents where some fool drove into the side of a train on a crossing, usually resulting in an improvement in the gene pool. Since a freight train is such an easy thing to hide, they had to be made more visible. 

Sorry, but I have a pretty low opinion of the situation, where private companies are REQUIRED to spend their own money to protect idiots from themselves, especially when there are established LAWS which say the drivers were wrong. And personally, I say that anyone who gets hit by a train (with the exception of passengers in vehicles) got exactly what they had coming to them. 

Kenneth Rickman, 
Locomotive Engineer, Norfolk Southern Corp.


----------



## DKRickman (Mar 25, 2008)

If you're interested, I found it!

Chapter 14 - Reflectorization of Rail Freight Rolling Stock - Part 224


----------



## Guest (Oct 21, 2008)

*I Thank you every one for help in this matter! Guess there is no diagram (as I saw someone had) where to place them and all the garb.*
*But yes, there are idiots and I have seen several accidents and been working at several accidents none of them are nice but don't think this is the answer either.*
*Toad
*


----------

